# [RISOLTO] Problemi compilazione gentoo-syntax

## stifler83

Ciao guys, ho lanciato la compilazione di gentoo-syntax ed ottengo questo errore

```
[ebuild     UD] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212 [20110821] USE="-ignore-glep31 (-funtoo%*) (-gentoo%)" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212

>>> Failed to install app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.57, 0.38, 0.37

 * Package:    app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: golodhrim@funtoo.org darkside@gentoo.org,vim@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache preserve-libs sandbox

 * Fixing file permissions ...

 [ ok ]

./

./usr/

./usr/share/

./usr/share/vim/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/indent/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/indent/ebuild.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/indent/gentoo-metadata.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/newmetadata.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/bugsummary.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/newebuild.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/gentoo-common.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/newinitd.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/gentoo-changelog.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/ebuild.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/gentoo-metadata.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftdetect/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftdetect/gentoo.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/doc/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/doc/gentoo-syntax.txt

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-changelog.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-env-d.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-properties.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-use.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/ebuild.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-conf-d.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-make-conf.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-mask.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/glep.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-common.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-keywords.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-license.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-metadata.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/guidexml.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-init-d.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-use-desc.vim

./usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-mirrors.vim

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/gentoo-syntax-20101212/

./usr/share/doc/gentoo-syntax-20101212/README.bz2

./usr/share/doc/gentoo-syntax-20101212/ChangeLog.bz2

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below).

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/indent/gentoo-metadata.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/plugin/gentoo-common.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/gentoo-changelog.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftplugin/gentoo-metadata.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/ftdetect/gentoo.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/doc/gentoo-syntax.txt

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-changelog.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-env-d.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-properties.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-use.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-conf-d.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-make-conf.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-mask.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-common.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-keywords.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-package-license.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-metadata.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-init-d.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-use-desc.vim

 *      /usr/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/gentoo-mirrors.vim

 *      /usr/share/doc/gentoo-syntax-20101212/README.bz2

 *      /usr/share/doc/gentoo-syntax-20101212/ChangeLog.bz2

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20101212' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/_MergeProcess.py", line 246, in _spawn

    prev_mtimes=self.prev_mtimes, counter=counter)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 4073, in merge

    counter=counter)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 3490, in treewalk

    preserve_paths=preserve_paths)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1682, in unmerge

    self.settings.setcpv(self.mycpv, mydb=self.vartree.dbapi)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 1148, in setcpv

    repo_puse = ordered_by_atom_specificity(cpdict, pkg)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/_config/helper.py", line 34, in ordered_by_atom_specificity

    bestmatch = best_match_to_list(pkg, keys)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1784, in best_match_to_list

    for x in match_to_list(mypkg, mylist):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1756, in match_to_list

    return [ x for x in set(mylist) if match_from_list(x, [mypkg]) ]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1857, in match_from_list

    mysplit = catpkgsplit(remove_slot(x))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1538, in remove_slot

    colon = mydep.find(_slot_separator)

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'find'
```

Idee?   :Cool: Last edited by stifler83 on Mon Sep 19, 2011 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stifler83

volevo aggiungere che se provo a cancellarlo il risultato non cambia

```
emerge -C gentoo-syntax                                                                                                                     (08-23 15:52)

app-vim/gentoo-syntax: 20110821 none none 

All selected packages: app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20110821

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20110821...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1836, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 2074, in action_uninstall

    scheduler=sched._sched_iface)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/unmerge.py", line 552, in unmerge

    scheduler=scheduler)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 4219, in unmerge

    retval = mylink.unmerge(ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 1682, in unmerge

    self.settings.setcpv(self.mycpv, mydb=self.vartree.dbapi)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 1148, in setcpv

    repo_puse = ordered_by_atom_specificity(cpdict, pkg)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/_config/helper.py", line 34, in ordered_by_atom_specificity

    bestmatch = best_match_to_list(pkg, keys)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1784, in best_match_to_list

    for x in match_to_list(mypkg, mylist):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1756, in match_to_list

    return [ x for x in set(mylist) if match_from_list(x, [mypkg]) ]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1857, in match_from_list

    mysplit = catpkgsplit(remove_slot(x))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/dep/__init__.py", line 1538, in remove_slot

    colon = mydep.find(_slot_separator)

AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'find'
```

----------

## ago

apri un bug su bugzilla con titolo simile:

$package collides with $package

Includendo il log

----------

## pierino_89

Nel mentre, puoi disattivare il collision-protect oppure cancellare manualmente i file che vorrebbe sovrascrivere.

----------

## djinnZ

Per caso usi la versione instabile di portage?

Ho avuto un problemino simile con alsa ed alla disinstallazione  non ha cancellato i file del pacchetto, mi puzza di bug.

----------

## stifler83

con l'aggiornamento del portage tutto è tornato a funzionare   :Cool: 

----------

